# Emergency Phones in Lifts in apartment Blocks



## pbcup (30 Aug 2010)

Hi,

I live in an apartment block with two lifts.  Line rental on the emergency phones in the lift is 500euros per year with Eircom.

Does anyone know of a better/cheaper alternative?  I've been looking into cheaper options or perhaps providing more services with this money, but so far it's not very encouraging.

Thanks.


----------



## michaelm (3 Sep 2010)

Just sent you a PM with details of a Lift company who offer an alternative that might suit your needs.


----------



## Complainer (3 Sep 2010)

michaelm said:


> Just sent you a PM with details of a Lift company who offer an alternative that might suit your needs.


Is this something you could share with the rest of us?


----------



## michaelm (3 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> Is this something you could share with the rest of us?


The company is East Coast Technical Services (ECTS), 0872257801.  It's run by a good friend of mine.


----------



## Lyndan (21 Nov 2010)

Did anyone contact the company - do you have some feedback?


----------

